
Why Are So Many Middle-Aged White Americans Dying? - colmvp
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/01/middle-aged-white-americans-left-behind-and-dying-early/433863/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
sharemywin
drugs and suicide.

